# Solved: Sound disappeared



## JayCee6828 (Dec 21, 2010)

I find today that I cannot play and mp3; although Windows Media Player shows it is playing no sound can be had from the computer. I have checked all the leads and the control panel says the devices are working properly but I cannot get a sound from the speakers or my headphones. I know I was using WMP at the most two days ago and it was all working fine and I have not changed anything since then.

Details are as below:

Name VIA HD Audio
Manufacturer VIA Technologies, Inc.
Status OK
PNP Device ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_18490397&REV_1000\4&1F7F6F18&0&0001
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\viahduaa.sys (6.0.11.800, 561.70 KB (575,184 bytes), 20/11/2014 22:57)

Name AMD High Definition Audio Device
Manufacturer Advanced Micro Devices
Status OK
PNP Device ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1002\5&148810C5&0&0001
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\atihdw73.sys (7.12.0.7708, 84.63 KB (86,656 bytes), 14/05/2012 07:12)


OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home Insider Preview
Version 10.0.10130 Build 10130


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Insider Preview, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3583 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 304691 MB, Free - 228415 MB; E: Total - 1907728 MB, Free - 1105147 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, N68C-S UCC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I note it says Windows Defender is disabled but I can assure you I have carefully checked and it is definitely enabled!!

Can you suggest what I might try next please.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Can you suggest what I might try next please.


Restart the system. This used to happen to me on a (recently deceased) Windows 7 system. Never figured out why or what was the cause, but the sound resumed after a restart each time. I have no other ideas.


----------



## JayCee6828 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks TerryNet,

That solved it, I will know what to do next time!!

I suppose it is the price we pay for running Windows 10 early!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

